# BEWARE! Your UBER number may have been changed.....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

.....without your knowledge! I started another thread about pax not receiving my text messages....but thought I'd clarify why that is.

I believe sometime earlier this week...probably MONDAY, my Uber spoofed number was changed...and no one at Uber bothered to tell me! 

So all this week, when I'm sending out texts: "Please verify your pick up address", "I'm out front the the Red Prius", "What store or entrance are you at?", etc, etc....I was not getting any responses. I had to cancel quite a few rides this week because I thought the pax were just being inconsiderate and lazy.

I come to find out, late yesterday afternoon...that Uber changed my phone number! After my 7th pax told me they did NOT receive my text....I asked them to do me a favor and send me a text thru the app. I get the text and it is a new area code. My last one started with 312.....now it's 708. There were even a couple semi-regular pax that I ended up having to call....and the phonecalls went through. I'm sure I made some new enemies because the irritation in my voice was very evident. 

Point of this post is:* Why does Uber think its ok to change your phone number...and not notify you?*

I had my last number saved under:_ RIDER_ on my phone...so whenever I wanted to call or text, I just used Siri and said: CALL RIDER or TEXT RIDER. So apparently, those texts never went through all week. Uber had the NERVE to deactivate ME for ONE DAY because of '_too many canceled rides_'....and never apologized for changing my number and not notifying me!!!! I AM SO MAD AT THEM RIGHT NOW I COULD SPIT NAILS!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

My number changed about 9 months ago, it went from a Colorado area code to one local to me in Los Angeles.

I was not notified... just figured it out when a pax called me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

been doing uber over 8 months now, don't see why you would need to cancle so many pick-ups uber would deactivate you, did you even wait the 5 minutes before moving on.

*Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*


----------



## ÜberReise (Jul 5, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> .....without your knowledge! I started another thread about pax not receiving my text messages....but thought I'd clarify why that is.
> 
> I believe sometime earlier this week...probably MONDAY, my Uber spoofed number was changed...and no one at Uber bothered to tell me!
> 
> ...


----------



## ÜberReise (Jul 5, 2015)

Can relate to your angst! Same thing happened to me starting 7/15/15. Emailed "tech support" several times telling them that suddenly my landline # was being used, not my cell. 

Could not contact pax for hours. Still no action from support. Finally went into my profile and changed the # myself. This worked. Uber never offered any explanation to me either. 

Meanwhile, this incident contributed to several misunderstandings with riders who can't seem to drop a pin with any accuracy and one rider who became so belligerent enough that I had to dump her (oh yeah, making my rating go south!)

Now I'm wondering how many other drivers had this happen?!? Was there a security breech associated with this problem?


----------



## ÜberReise (Jul 5, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> been doing uber over 8 months now, don't see why you would need to cancle so many pick-ups uber would deactivate you, did you even wait the 5 minutes before moving on.
> 
> *Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*





painfreepc said:


> been doing uber over 8 months now, don't see why you would need to cancle so many pick-ups uber would deactivate you, did you even wait the 5 minutes before moving on.
> 
> *Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*


Had you rather the driver call you or have them sitting ½ mile down the road waiting for you to show up? Unfortunately, almost 50% of my riders drop the pin in the wrong location (or it could be a GPS problem) resulting in extra mileage and longer waits. I try to text to confirm location first but calling is necessary to complete these rides. Sorry, calling is necessary given this scenario.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh my god, I had the same problem today. I have no idea when the number was changed, today was actually my first time driving in over two months. I sent out the typical "This is your Uber driver, I'm parked outside, blah blah blah" text, now I'm wondering who the hell the text went to, if not my rider. I'm in the Los Angeles market, the number changed from an 818 area code to 323. Had a passenger call me, and that's when I figured it out.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Happened to me a few weeks ago, too. No notification from Uber but figured it out when I got a text from a passenger and the number was different. Ugh!


----------



## ÜberReise (Jul 5, 2015)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Oh my god, I had the same problem today. I have no idea when the number was changed, today was actually my first time driving in over two months. I sent out the typical "This is your Uber driver, I'm parked outside, blah blah blah" text, now I'm wondering who the hell the text went to, if not my rider. I'm in the Los Angeles market, the number changed from an 818 area code to 323. Had a passenger call me, and that's when I figured it out.





Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Oh my god, I had the same problem today. I have no idea when the number was changed, today was actually my first time driving in over two months. I sent out the typical "This is your Uber driver, I'm parked outside, blah blah blah" text, now I'm wondering who the hell the text went to, if not my rider. I'm in the Los Angeles market, the number changed from an 818 area code to 323. Had a passenger call me, and that's when I figured it out.


Were you able to fix it by changing it on your profile page? Wonder what sort of 'system glitch' is contributing to this problem? In my situation, it switched to my home landline#, not just an area code switch. One could assume that Uber techs are aware of this issue enough to alert drivers!! ;(
Hoping this attachment brightens your rides:


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

ÜberReise said:


> Were you able to fix it by changing it on your profile page? Wonder what sort of 'system glitch' is contributing to this problem? In my situation, it switched to my home landline#, not just an area code switch. One could assume that Uber techs are aware of this issue enough to alert drivers!! ;(
> Hoping this attachment brightens your rides:


Wait, how would changing it on your profile page fix it? This thread isn't about your own personal phone number, it's about the proxy phone number that Uber assigns to you in order to contact passengers.


----------



## ÜberReise (Jul 5, 2015)

Thought I'd already replied- but here goes again. Since I did not receive email support, I went to the phone tech support site which recommended checking the # listed on the profile page. Sure enough, it had my landline listed. After I changed it, all worked just fine. But you're right- it doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> been doing uber over 8 months now, don't see why you would need to cancle so many pick-ups uber would deactivate you, did you even wait the 5 minutes before moving on.
> 
> *Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*


Screw you! I call as a courtesy when I am in an area with thousands of people milling around. I'm driving, therefore texting is illegal in my city. Hopefully, next time your pin is in the wrong location you get a more jaded driver who will wait at the pin and collect his money for a no show.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> .....without your knowledge! I started another thread about pax not receiving my text messages....but thought I'd clarify why that is.
> 
> I believe sometime earlier this week...probably MONDAY, my Uber spoofed number was changed...and no one at Uber bothered to tell me!
> 
> ...


BECAUSE THEY CAN Ubers standard answer.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> .....without your knowledge! I started another thread about pax not receiving my text messages....but thought I'd clarify why that is.
> 
> I believe sometime earlier this week...probably MONDAY, my Uber spoofed number was changed...and no one at Uber bothered to tell me!
> 
> ...


Yup mine was changed too last week out of nowhere. Finally figured it out after several pax never got my texts. 
So F--king annoying that I wasn't even notified either but typical Uber BS.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*


I've felt like this is probably the case for most people, I only call if I am at the location and can't find them. The app should theoretically be all they need to know where you are, that you have arrived, and what type of car you are in.

The only exception I make to this is when I am picking up in a known hotspot/busy nightlife area and I know it will be a pain in the ass for me to stop or park and look for them, so I call once I am very close to find out where the best place is, or let them know I am one block over or whatever.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Screw you! I call as a courtesy when I am in an area with thousands of people milling around. I'm driving, therefore texting is illegal in my city. Hopefully, next time your pin is in the wrong location you get a more jaded driver who will wait at the pin and collect his money for a no show.


Strong response, maybe you didn't read the part where he said he's tired of drivers calling "right after he makes the request"? Nothing about calling if in a crowded area.

Also, voice-to-text is a thing... get a phone with it, your life will be easier.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree. I only call if there is a problem with the pin drop or it's crowded and I can't locate the pax period. Customers really appreciate that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I've felt like this is probably the case for most people, I only call if I am at the location and can't find them. The app should theoretically be all they need to know where you are, that you have arrived, and what type of car you are in.
> 
> The only exception I make to this is when I am picking up in a known hotspot/busy nightlife area and I know it will be a pain in the ass for me to stop or park and look for them, so I call once I am very close to find out where the best place is, or let them know I am one block over or whatever.


Other exception are:
Malls, Apartments and Office Parks.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> .....without your knowledge! I started another thread about pax not receiving my text messages....but thought I'd clarify why that is.
> 
> I believe sometime earlier this week...probably MONDAY, my Uber spoofed number was changed...and no one at Uber bothered to tell me!
> 
> ...


You're waiting for an apology from Uber?
You made my day.
Happy Ubering.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL! They did it AGAIN! Omg! Why can't Uber have the decency to alert us when they change our Uber phone number!?  And how often are they going to do this? Once a month? What?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ÜberReise said:


> Were you able to fix it by chaging it on your profile page? Wonder what sort of 'system glitch' is contributing to this problem? In my situation, it switched to my home landline#, not just an area code switch. One could assume that Uber techs are aware of this issue enough to alert drivers!! ;(
> Hoping this attachment brightens your rides:


POST # 9/ÜberReise: Bless You for your
Comedic Altruism,
but your Regional Jingoism is showing.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So I just use the button in the driver app that lets you contact the passenger via text or phone while doing the pick up. I never care what the number is and it always works. I don't save that number to my contact list. Every night I would delete all the texts from that day. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Transportador said:


> So I just use the button in the driver app that lets you contact the passenger via text or phone while doing the pick up. I never care what the number is and it always works. I don't save that number to my contact list. Every night I would delete all the texts from that day. Haven't had any problems.


That doesn't work well for me because I use the app on my Android Tablet so I have to call on the phone


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> That doesn't work well for me because I use the app on my Android Tablet so I have to call on the phone


Ahh that's so cool to use your tablet! I've been thinking about putting my tablet to work too. I can text from mine but of course no calls. How does it work for you when a PAX needs to call you? How does it go to your phone?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

And here's yet another example of how much Uber sucks. With each passing day we all get one example after the next, of how Uber doesn't give a shit about us. I'll say it again, Uber sucks!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Ahh that's so cool to use your tablet! I've been thinking about putting my tablet to work too. I can text from mine but of course no calls. How does it work for you when a PAX needs to call you? How does it go to your phone?


Uber just has my phone number of my phone not my tablet number so when a customer calls it routes to my phone pretty simple


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> been doing uber over 8 months now, don't see why you would need to cancle so many pick-ups uber would deactivate you, did you even wait the 5 minutes before moving on.
> 
> *Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*


After you make a request we never know where you are going. We want to make sure sure A. you are real and not going to cancel if you are too ridiculously far and we have to get to you and, B. if you are too far, I want to know where you are going so I know how to plan a route. UBER DOES NOT GIVE YOU THE IMPORTANT SHIT. That's why.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Screw you! I call as a courtesy when I am in an area with thousands of people milling around. I'm driving, therefore texting is illegal in my city. Hopefully, next time your pin is in the wrong location you get a more jaded driver who will wait at the pin and collect his money for a no show.


like me. By the way, I start the trip when I get there so you get nofifed that I'm there. I know wait for the rider blah blah blah...Don't care.. it starts when I arrive.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Hahaha
The real MVP


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Uber just has my phone number of my phone not my tablet number so when a customer calls it routes to my phone pretty simple


So how do you set up your tablet so that a ping comes to it instead of your phone?


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> been doing uber over 8 months now, don't see why you would need to cancle so many pick-ups uber would deactivate you, did you even wait the 5 minutes before moving on.
> 
> *Note, i am a uber driver and a client, i get sick of drivers calling me right after i make an uber request, if i wish to talk to a person i would call taxi dispatch..*


Drivers call the riders because too many riders play with the app to see how many cars are in their area and it moves the pin around. Then the driver gets an address that is minutes and miles away from the rider. I send a text message to confirm the pickup address, but many riders don't reply. Just last night I sent one rider a text message to confirm, no reply. I get to the pickup location and all the lights are out. I called the rider and he tells me he is 20 blocks away. Typical. Change your user name to jackass and drivers will know to just cancel your request. Problem solved.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> .....without your knowledge! I started another thread about pax not receiving my text messages....but thought I'd clarify why that is.
> 
> I believe sometime earlier this week...probably MONDAY, my Uber spoofed number was changed...and no one at Uber bothered to tell me!
> 
> ...


The number is visible under contact passenger once you are dispatched, not hard to figure out if it was changed.


----------

